# Monarch Plus oder Manitou Swinger für Slide 150



## Albireo (12. Dezember 2015)

Hi, 
da mein Dämpfer (Fox Float Performance CTD 2015) bei angemessenem Sag dauernd durchschlägt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Dämpfer.
Welcher der oben genannten Dämpfer passt besser zum Hinterbau des Slides? Gibt es sonst noch im Slide vernünftig funktionierende Dämpfer im Preissegment bis ~300€?

Gruß
Albireo


----------



## Wolfplayer (12. Dezember 2015)

bei dem Preis nimm lieber das Geld und lass Dir den Fox neu abstimmen 
und wenn dann wuerde ich eher zum Manitou Evolver greifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albireo (13. Dezember 2015)

Hi,
naja, ich denke Radon hat den Dämpfer schon optimal für das Bike abgestimmt. Mein Gewicht ist denke ich auch ziemlich durchschnittlich. Daher glaube ich nicht, dass ich bei der Abstimmung noch viel machen könnte. 
Und der Evolver ist auf der Manitou HP nicht mehr aufgeführt, ich dachte der Swinger wäre der Nachfolger?


----------



## Albireo (16. Dezember 2015)

Hat denn niemand einen Swinger oder Monarch Plus im Slide probiert? Oder vielleicht den McLeod?


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. Dezember 2015)

Albireo schrieb:


> Hi,
> da mein Dämpfer (Fox Float Performance CTD 2015) bei angemessenem Sag dauernd durchschlägt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Dämpfer.
> Welcher der oben genannten Dämpfer passt besser zum Hinterbau des Slides? Gibt es sonst noch im Slide vernünftig funktionierende Dämpfer im Preissegment bis ~300€?
> 
> ...


Frage angemessener Sag (25-28%)richtig, Da kann man schon noch mehr Duchschlagschutz
erreichen. Einfachste Lösung Spacher ist 08 auf 12 Umbauen ist 10min. Arbeit. Oder Com. auf F
aber dazu muß man Dämpfer zum Tunen geben. Der Monarch Plus HV passt ohne Probleme außer
weniger Platz für Flasche der Swinger etwas weniger gut.


----------



## Albireo (17. Dezember 2015)

Hi,
also im Moment habe ich unter 10% Sag, kaum messbar. Trotzdem ist der O-Ring nach jeder Tour ganz unten. Harte Durchschläge spüre ich nicht, aber das liegt wohl an einem Gummianschlag. Spacer habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, allerdings bin ich nicht bereit, für die fünf Plastikteile 50€ zu löhnen, zumal man ja schon neue Dämpfer für 150-200€ bekommt.

Einen Flaschenhalter benutze ich nicht, da gibt es also kein Problem. Was passt denn beim Swinger nicht so gut? Passt er nicht zum Hinterbau oder bezieht sich deine Aussage nur auf den Platz für einen Flaschenhalter? 
Und hast du schon mal den McLeod im Slide getestet?


----------



## milhouse (21. Dezember 2015)

Also ich kann dir sagen, dass der Monarch Plus wunderbar funktionert. 

Fahre den Debon Air, da kannst du ja auch noch mit den Volumenspacern die Luftkammergröße variieren und die Progression etwas verändern.

VG
milhouse


----------



## BODOPROBST (21. Dezember 2015)

Albireo schrieb:


> Hi,
> also im Moment habe ich unter 10% Sag, kaum messbar. Trotzdem ist der O-Ring nach jeder Tour ganz unten. Harte Durchschläge spüre ich nicht, aber das liegt wohl an einem Gummianschlag. Spacer habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, allerdings bin ich nicht bereit, für die fünf Plastikteile 50€ zu löhnen, zumal man ja schon neue Dämpfer für 150-200€ bekommt.
> 
> Einen Flaschenhalter benutze ich nicht, da gibt es also kein Problem. Was passt denn beim Swinger nicht so gut? Passt er nicht zum Hinterbau oder bezieht sich deine Aussage nur auf den Platz für einen Flaschenhalter?
> Und hast du schon mal den McLeod im Slide getestet?


Mc Leod geht aber keine bes. Empf. Swinger ist nur mit Hebel nach unten einbaubar. Der 15er
Flaot CDT ist ein sehr guter Dämpfer bei deinen Angaben meiner Meinung nach Defekt und n. ok.
Ist zwar bei Fox selten aber sind auch nur Menschen. Kenne nur einen Dämpfer in diese Segment
der da mithält Monarch. Aber Abstimmung ist bei beiden das A u. O.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Vincy (21. Dezember 2015)

Lieber ein 2016er Fox Modell mit DPS nehmen, da hat man bessere Abstimmmöglichkeiten.


----------



## mcride01 (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin direkt mal so dreist und klinke mich hier ein ;-) 

Bin auch am Überlegen den Monarch Plus (in Debon Air Ausführung) einzubauen, statt dem handelsüblichen Monarch.

Meine Frage ist nur in welcher Tune variante ich den Monarch Plus nehmen muss?

Kurz zu mir: 186cm komme nächstes Jahr mit Glück Fahrfertig unter 100kg, und wünsche mir von hinten mehr Rückmeldung!
DANKE


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

habe Bodo gerade neben mir sitzen. Bodo würde den Debon Air nicht empfehlen da man diesen mit gut 4-5 Spacern fahren müsste. Er empfiehlt den "normalen" Monarch (Plus) mit HV Kammer.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (22. Dezember 2015)

Du meinst da wohl eher die SV (Standard Volume) Luftkammer.  So, wie der serienmäßig bei den 2016er Modellen ist. 
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-2016/mountainbike/all-mountain/slide-150/slide-150-80-hd/


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Dezember 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Du meinst da wohl eher die SV (Standard Volume) Luftkammer.  So, wie der serienmäßig bei den 2016er Modellen ist.
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-2016/mountainbike/all-mountain/slide-150/slide-150-80-hd/



Nein  mcride01 will ja den standardmäßigen auf eine Monarch + mit Debon Air umbauen - nur empfiehlt Bodo halt in diesem Fall lieber einen Umbau auf HV Kammer.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Vincy (22. Dezember 2015)

Warum habt ihr dann bei den 2016er Modellen die SV Luftkammern?
Mit HV muß man dann auch mit Spacern vollpacken.
Allenfalls mit Tune MM statt dem serienmäßigen Tune ML.


----------



## malben (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich fahr jetzt seit ca. 6 Monaten den Monarch Plus RC (Mit HV Kammer und Huber-Buchsen, *KEIN* Debon Air) und muss sagen, dieser Dämpfer passt super zum Silde 150 (ist aber noch das 2014 Modell mit 26" LRS). Konnte Ihn auch noch im Tune M/L auftreiben. 
Einstellung zw. 27 - 30% SAG und man hat nen sehr sensiblen Hinterbau. Fahre in fast nur im Offenen Modus. Ohne ein Wippen beim pedalieren zu spüren (ausser im Wiegetritt).


----------

